# To My Adoring Fans...



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

That is no fun. I kind of understand where you are coming from. I couldn't use my wrist (right) for a few weeks. Well, I didn't let it rest long enough so I am still out and haven't really touched my bow since Vegas so it has been a while.
Best of luck to you, and get better.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

That really sucks...So they say only back and shoulder muscles... that means just punch. Sorry though that really sucks, thats like breaking your leg during summer, sucks any way you look at it. Get better soon. Good Luck. 

Tim


----------



## Matt6288_2 (Mar 17, 2006)

i know what thats like i shoot high poundage flatbows i build and i hurt my back and stuff alot i really hurt my wristes when roving or shooting alot.get well soon and remember tylenol and dutctape fixes everything.


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for the get better wishes! I'm going crazy over here. I'm keeping myself busy but I keep trying to go downstairs to my bow. My mom caught me waxing it this morning...yeah, it's gotten that bad...only 28 more days to go...

FYI: I'm not going to Pittsburgh.


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

Brown Eyed Girl said:


> Thanks for the get better wishes! I'm going crazy over here. I'm keeping myself busy but I keep trying to go downstairs to my bow. My mom caught me waxing it this morning...yeah, it's gotten that bad...only 28 more days to go...
> 
> FYI: I'm not going to Pittsburgh.


OMG this bow gonna shine in a month ! LOL


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I was out for a month and get to come back to a new bow. Yep, I had too much time to think when I was down. Switching from Darton to Hoyt. I say good move. 

I really sympathize with you, but listen to the doctor. I tried to cheat and cut my off time by a few weeks. Yea that was a bad idea. I ended up having to wait even longer........Well best of luck to ya.
Katie


----------



## bowtech au (Feb 5, 2006)

dam, i slowed down my workouts before my nationals to NOT do that.
it worked. its not worth taking the risk


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

nooooooo lizzy im gonna miss you soooooo much at states!!! i can't believe this!!! oh no this means im gonna have to put up with cory myself!! i hope u get well soon!


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Hey now sam....are you sure it's not the other way around? :tongue: 




Get better soon lizz!!! You have no choice, you are going to go through martin pro shooter shirt withdrawl!


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

don't flatter your self


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

Sam- I know! I'm getting better as quickly as possible so that you don't need to suffer for too long.

Cory-You're absolutely right. Must...see...Martin...shirt...*twitches*


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

Ah c'mon sissy. I broke my ankle playing basketball and still finished the game.. geez, kids these days :tongue: 

Listen to the Dr's though.. Its not worth doing more damage to it. 5 years later, I still get pains in my ankle, and my cuts and verticle have taken a big hit.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

What's next, refletching arrows. Watching tapes of form. 

It would kill me not to be able to shoot.:rip: especially because I got new Ace's


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

While I can understand the need for rest and not shooting, consider this; the doctor did not tell you to stop "practicing" only to stop shooting. Meaning that shot sequence, mental imagery, "shadow shooting" and a host of other techniques are available to assist you with acheiving your goals and returning to your sport not only with a healthy back and shoulder but also a chance to practice PERFECT form and shoot execution without a bow in your hand.

Lanny Bashams "Free Flyte" CD might help shed some light on this for you. But rather than looking at this as a negative, find a way to make it positive.

Finally, consider that your injury might be telling you that something needs to be worked on (ie... balanced back tension with both shoulders when shooting) and now is the time for some real healing to occur.

Best wishes for a "complete" recovery


----------

